# a good school in Lisbon?



## No1 (May 24, 2012)

Hi!
As I am planning to move with my family to Portugal, Lisbon, I would be grateful if somebody could recommend or give some information concerning an good primary school for my 9years old son.
the private schools I found in the Web are not really cheap (10.000 euro p.a. and above), so I wonder if there are some less expensive alternatives in Lisbon (state /municipal schools), but also with a really good education level.
Also it would be fine, if somebody could tell me whether the are some special schools for talented and gifted children in Lisbon.
Please sorry for my english, it is not my native language


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2012)

did you ever get an answer on this? We are moving to that area soon and I have two kids currently in gifted primary schools in the US. (ages 9 &6). Did you find anything? Or, what did you decide to do for schools? I have heard about semi-private that cost around 250Euro a month per child. Are they any good?


----------



## rrodrigues (Sep 14, 2011)

St James in Cascais is resonably priced and offers good academic standards. Might be a bit far if you are living in Lisbon.
Good luck


----------

